# Travel Destinations > Australia & New Zealand >  Flood watch North-East NSW

## xenresraymond

Warning for anyone heading north of Sydney  - there is a 70% likelihood of flooding on the North Coast on Monday or Tuesday. It began to rain here in Lismore at around 6 pm tonight. There is an East Coast Low likely to develop. See meteorology

----------


## xenosadams

7:50pm on Sunday. Passing here since lunch time. Someone comes out of this flood. I think.

----------


## Pistolete

It’s really great posts.

----------


## davidsmith36

The Flood Watch is for minor flooding on the Macintyre, Brunswick, Wilsons, Orara and Bellinger Rivers. People who live and work along these rivers should begin preparations now. This includes lifting pumps and relocating livestock and equipment to higher ground. If isolation is likely stock up now on food, fuel, medicine and other essential items.

----------

